# My Angel babies



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

born on Dec 6, 2011 almost ready to swim off


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

congratulations! I hope they make it! Is this your first brood?


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Donald! and yes its my first angel brood, had convict cichlids in the past they where pretty easy to pair. Never thought the angels would breed this is a suprise


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you going to remove them or take your chances with the parents? 

I can't tell from you photos, but what species are they?

From what I've been told, it can be really surprisingly difficult to rear....some of my buddies have tried to raise them and it always seems like something happens, and they die in various stages of development. Depressing, really. Other people seem to experience no issues ever in raising them. Hope you are the latter case!


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

im going to keep them together, the tank only has an algae eater now il take more pics hopefully my bunched plants add for good hiding places, im looking for a dense floating plants though for more cover


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have to also decide how to aquire live baby brine shrimp or microworms since I see the little guys need about four feedings a day since I keep the water at about 77-80 degrees and have been feeding the parents twice a day. i tried to grow brine shrimp eggs but failed atleast three times. but something will come thru


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

they just took off from there leaf


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are so cute!! Hope they make it.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bad news ... all was well up to today. Out of the 20 or so that made it up to this morning, only two where spotted later on in the day;then the parents started laying a new batch of eggs to my suprise??? I guess i will remove this batch coming up


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

you could always just leave this batch. it could take a couple tries for them to get it right. it'll also be hassle free on your part once they finally do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

angels laying eggs and eating them at night!! Im calling dyfs. 3rd batch and now i have to separate them.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi gladiator,
years ago i had a pair of angels like that, kept laying and eating the eggs or the new fry. it took them about 8-10 times before they got the hang of it. i guess they'd been raised by hand; had never seen parents so didn't know how to be parents. anyway, they wound up doing a great job. the male would grab a mouthful of brine shrimp and swim over to his fry, spit out the shrimp for them. the babies got big enough to sell to the lfs.
i raised the brine shrimp in plastic gallon milk cartons with the spouts cut off; an air stone in each one. with the temp at the time, it took 3 days for the shrimp eggs to hatch, and i had 3 jugs. each jug was one day's food (3 or 4 feedings/day), and then it would be set up with new eggs. worked great.
if you can leave your angels together for awhile, you should--they should get the hang of it after a while. it's a wonderful experience to see them raise the babies.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

It looks like your situation is the same here, everytime I do water changes they spawn either that nite or next day on the same filter tube. Then 75% percent of the eggs are eaten then the last are transported to another leaf. Then in a day or two all eggs are gone. the domestication of these animals losing there parental behavior is saddening. Im waiting to get incubation tank in time of the next water change to try save a few eggs. Since I have now gotten rid of the other tankmate including my growing territorial Brichardi, but my local aquarium store got in Blue Rams that I couldnt resist not getting and hope to pair...


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

good idea moving their tankmates; the angels will probably be more at ease with just themselves, and less likely to eat the eggs.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

nice... with my previous angels, I've never got past the eggs on the leaf stage. It seemed the eggs just never hatched. Do females just lay eggs for the hell of it?


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

was there a male in the tank? it's not unknown for a solitary female to lay eggs.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

the eggs did hatch the first time... two times after that they where transported ...then literally about 8 time after that they havent lasted past the night:-(


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

the eggs did hatch the first time... two times after that they where transported ...then literally about 8 time after that they havent lasted past the night:-( 


I can almost predict when they will lay eggs. Usually after a water change or more then a few days a week brine shrimp diet. I am planning on taking the eggs out and raising them naturally away from the parents so maybe the eggs will survive


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok got another spawn today at 4:45 pm eastern time and I am going to remove the fluval tube with eggs b4 they disappear anyone have any suggestions found a good angelfish site for good stuff>>> http://www.angelsplus.com/ArticleBreeding.htm


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

ok just removed eggs off tube and here are some pics of eggs and pissed off parents:fish:


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

well to update, the fry didnt last . But i did manage to syphon the next batch last friday into my 5 gal heated and added methylene blue for fungus. the fry has hatched and they are squirming like champs as of sunday night. i did find that not all hatched and the dead eggs where white. with my first water change i syphoned the dead eggs out and debris, but i did notice the wigglers where tangled in hair like material that i couldnt free them from. i am some what worried about this but hopefully when the fry start to swim they will free themselves.


----------

